# craftsman chainsaw 358-352680 fuel lines



## RIPPER (Aug 27, 2008)

How Difficult Is It To Replace And Where Is The Best Place To Get New Ones That Are Going To Wok With The New Ethanol Fuels? Anywhere Online I Can See How To Do It It? Thanks


----------



## RIPPER (Aug 27, 2008)

*Sears*

Also Have A Problem With The Gas Cap?it'slike It Expanded And Does Not Want To Screw Into The Opening All Of A Sudden.it Is Very Tight And Is Hard To Get Started Into The Threads?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Never use Ethanoal enriched fuel in any 2-cycle engine.


----------



## RIPPER (Aug 27, 2008)

*fuel line*

Thats the ONLY gas we have in the USA 10% ethanol


----------



## RIPPER (Aug 27, 2008)

*to replace fuel lines do you remove the carborator>? How do you connect the lines ins*

do you remove the carborator>? How do you connect the lines inside the tank.I need to replace the line to the carb and to the primer bulb


----------

